# Stockerfest 2009 info



## uofmguy68 (Mar 16, 2008)

so.... 100 ft below wixom rd bridge... is that the opposite side from the parking lot since the water flows west?? towards milford? or the side the parking lot is on??? 

also,i never made it all the way up to the dam... could somone pm me with how to get up there... is there certian trails to follow, last year i waded a ways up the river and never made it up there, it got to deep by the one pool, plus a a few soft spots where i went in past my waiders.... also tried canoeing up the river and man that was tiresome.... my girl wasnt wanting to fight the current so it was just me paddleing...

is the dam the footbridge? or is it seperate... i thought it was seperate


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

100 ft below is toward Milford.


----------



## GaryFisherman (Jan 9, 2009)

wanderboy said:


> when & where (Proud Lake?) is Stockfest?


Flies only...bring your wooly worms. wooly buggers and hares ear nymphs...

Good fun!!


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

The rules are in the fishing guide under Oakland County streams.
It says
*Huron River, Research Area:from sign below Moss Lake outlet to signs **100 yds. below Wixom Road.*
*(T2N,R7E,S13)(2 mi.)April1-Friday before last Sat. in April artificial flies only,possession limit 0 trout(catch and release).*

*Last Sat.in April-Sept. 30. possession limit 3 trout;bait, lures and flies may be used. 
8 inch minimum size limit. *


----------



## jiggineyes (Feb 19, 2005)

wanderboy said:


> thx Mattt!
> 
> Rumor has it there's some thing similar will happen at Yates annually at around April, is it true? or that's just branch of fishermen got kicked out of house by the wives and camping at Yates instead? :lol:


 
Its true. it was april 9th last year. Not sure on the date this year.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

ScissorMouth said:


> Is it dangerous? How good are the signs that the river will be mucky in those areas? Is there any good stretch that can be fished for a couple hours with no worry (I will only be spending a couple hours there anyways).
> 
> Maybe I will just go to SMP...


Honestly, until the fish disburse, they'll be near the planting sites and not quite in the swamp. "If it's black with a lack of vegetation, don't step in it" :SHOCKED:


----------



## wanderboy (Sep 24, 2008)

jiggineyes said:


> Its true. it was april 9th last year. Not sure on the date this year.


Cool! anyone got confirmations or place we can verify the exact time?


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

ratherbhuntin300mag said:


> Is this open only for fly rods or can you use poleswith jig flyies like you do for steal head Ialways fish there after the 20th and dont know about the 1st to the 20 th thanks for any info


 You can use fly rods or spinning rods, but artificial flies only. From what I've been told in the past small feathered steelhead jigs/flies would fall within the rules as long as they are not baited.


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

uofmguy68 said:


> also,i never made it all the way up to the dam... could somone pm me with how to get up there... is there certian trails to follow, last year i waded a ways up the river and never made it up there, it got to deep by the one pool, plus a a few soft spots where i went in past my waiders....


 To get to the dam you take the park entrance about 100 yards South of the river (BY the park office). The road goes all the way to the dam, but you can only walk back (Or ride a bike) . Only DNR vehicles and registered group campers are allowed to drive back to the dam.


----------



## All TIME ANGLER (Mar 14, 2008)

Sounds alot like going to a trout farm. I've never heard of such a thing. What is the dnr's reasoning. 
Can anyone say "fish in a barrel" !!???:evil:


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

It ain't that easy, Nick :lol:

Seems like every year they want something else and they do get educated in a hurry

Once the water warms, they are fools for dries


----------



## Doctari (Mar 22, 2005)

I was out this morning, fished from 7:30 - 12:00. Caught two nice rainbows, about 18" and 20" Big and fat fish but they looked beat up from the trip or stock pond. It was a tough bite, not many there where able to hook up in the AM.


----------



## bigmanontheriver (May 2, 2008)

Welcome, all you crazies to the 1 week of fishing for real Trout in SE michigan! Yes they are WILD...Wild from a tank for all their life! Talk about a fight...most of the drunks start on the banks of the river and end up in the water...Peace and quiet.... the yelling of seeing trout in SE michigan is sight to see. people pointing and yelling to there buddies makes for a nice quiet time on the water! PLUS youlll meet lots of fisherman, LOTS AND LOTS OF THEM! ELBOW to ELBOW on Saturday Morning! Pushing shoving and crossing of lines is all part of Stockerfest! DONT MISS IT!! Get there 4am! Drink in the parking lot, and great ready for MICHIGAN fun! STOCKERFEST....BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!

God I love this state!


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Now the thread goes downhill from this point!!:lol:


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Made it out this AM, about 6-8. 1 rainbow @18". Slow, like Doc said.


----------



## GOTONE (Jul 19, 2008)

I made it out today and I caught 1 nice rainbow about 20 inches and lost a few


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I made it out there this evening and the fishing was better than the catching. Had one bump and that was it. All I saw anybody do all night was a long distance catch and release.


----------



## hooknem (Mar 14, 2003)

How is the water level out there? I'm thinking about hitting the river on Saturday but I'm wondering what the rain tonight and tomorrow is going to do to the river.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Water level is normal to low. I expected much more than we have right now. Easily wadable.


----------



## TroutSeeker71 (Mar 24, 2008)

Beautiful afternoon for fishing especially after the wind died down. 4 bows 18-24", nice heavy fish, wooly buggers and egg-sucking leeches, full parking lot and everyone was cordial, can't wait to go back!


----------

